#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Myths about problem solving.

## Learning Infinite

'I know problem solving' is the most common myth about problem solving. Problem solving can be done in 4 Simple Structured Steps.

Know more here-
http://pages.learninginfinite.com/4-Steps-to-Effective-Problem-Solving





  Similar Threads: Problem Solving for Coding Interviews DSP question solving problem System simulation and computer aided problem solving in engineering surveying problem solving Neural Networks as a Problem-Solving Paradigm, lecture notes

----------

